# My very first composition!



## Cuiccio (20 d ago)

Greetings! My name is Cuiccio and have been a lover of classical music since my teens - the Baroque era in particular. I soon turn 55 and have just now begun to trying my hand at composition. I do not play piano or read/write music but have surprised myself by being able to compose several pieces for solo piano and some with string accompaniment. I compose by ear and produce them using a DAW. This was my very first attempt. I was shocked at how decent it turned out being such a noob!


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-642445303%2Fbagatelle-no-1


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Not bad for a first composition.


----------



## Cuiccio (20 d ago)

Many thanks!


----------

